

A git plugin for Sublime Text 2 - kemayo
https://github.com/kemayo/sublime-text-2-git/wiki

======
po
Awesome. SublimeText2 users should also check out:

<https://github.com/SublimeText>

<https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeCodeIntel>

<https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeLinter>

~~~
sycr
Thanks for these po. Sublime Text is kicking major ass these days.

~~~
getsat
I just switched to it yesterday and I'm loving it. These plugins are just
making it better and better!

------
kemayo
It's limited by my own preferences for how to interact with git, admittedly. I
like going back down to the command line to actually commit things, so this is
just handy shortcuts to common actions like log and diff viewing.

That said, if anyone feels like submitting a patch to add commands I've
neglected, feel free.

~~~
kemayo
I've gone ahead and added a "quick commit" command, which just lets you add
and commit the current file.

~~~
kemayo
...and status.

------
juliano_q
The ecosystem of Sublime Text 2 is fantastic, new plugins are popping out at
an impressive rate. I am switching from Textmate to ST2 and very happy with
it.

~~~
tbeseda
Agreed. This package manager has proven very useful
<http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control>

------
elithrar
Looks great. If I had the time/ability, I'd love to fork it and see commit and
branching command support. Being able to commit straight from ST2 would be
fantastic in terms of workflow.

Commit after each new function, perhaps even with a way to pull the text of
the line you have selected into the commit automatically. Would be useful for
pulling the function name into the commit.

------
jaddison
Not sure if it relates, but another git integration plugin for Sublime:
<https://github.com/notanumber/gitst2>

~~~
kemayo
I turned it up when I was looking for a git plugin, but decided that I didn't
quite like its design decisions. In Sublime it feels like doing as much as
possible to take advantage of the command palette and fuzzy search is the way
to go.

------
jonmc12
Somewhat related, I recently checked out the 'console' of the online editor,
Cloud9 (<http://c9.io/>), and was amazed at the in-editor git functionality
(mostly I was amazed that it worked in such an early version of the product).

I can pull/push from my repos at both Github and Heroku from within my project
on c9.

------
rmccue
For Windows 7 users, the path to install it to is
C:\Users\\[user]\AppData\Roaming\Sublime Text 2\Packages

(Presumably, for Windows XP users, it would then be "C:\Documents and
Settings\\[user]\Application Data\Sublime Text 2\Packages" but I can't double-
check that at the moment.)

------
hamidnazari
I added checkout command last night. I also prefer to jump on console to do my
git commands, but it's really nice that you can use Sublime's quick menu to
quickly see the diff or checkout changes you've done. Well done David.

------
wbond
There is also a plugin for Mercurial which you can grab from
<https://github.com/SublimeText/SublimeHg> or via Package Control.

------
jenofdoom
I'm still going to be mostly using git from the command line, but this is
wonderful for looking at diffs and logs.

